# Pop-up that pop-up for no reason.



## GoodKupo (May 31, 2004)

These dam pop-up keep showing up evan if my broser close.I already scan for spyware.Still get these annyoing pup-upsIm using Adaware.


----------



## elfgirl_45 (May 31, 2004)

Could be from anything you recently installed... I know I had BearShare for a while and it did that, so I just uninstalled it and the ad crap to go with it. Might wanna think back if you've installed anything like this or anything shady lately.


----------



## GoodKupo (May 31, 2004)

No, i didnt install anything lately.Also im smart enough you know if a program contain spyway.It ussaly said on it site or if it said in the "Custon Install" option.I also clean my cookies at a daily basic.


----------



## norberto (May 31, 2004)

try spysweeper.   it could help. im pretty sure you have installed something like elfgirl_45 said. with the kind of spelling and grammer you have I doubt your "SMART ENOUGH"


----------



## Chaka (May 31, 2004)

Try adaware and/or spybot search and destroy.

adaware: http://www.lavasoftusa.com
spybot: http://security.kolla.de


----------



## Chakal (May 31, 2004)

Spybot should get those bad things off of your precious computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(We almost got the same name, Chaka....)


----------



## 754boy (May 31, 2004)

I hate fucking popups!!!


----------



## KiVan (May 31, 2004)

I used Ad-aware even if I my computer wasn't victim of any spyware symptoms...

the program caught 600+ spywares anyway


----------



## 754boy (May 31, 2004)

QUOTE(KiVan @ May 31 2004 said:


> the program caught 600+ spywares anyway


WHOA!! 600 in one scan.....that's a hell of alotta spyware


----------



## phuzzz (May 31, 2004)

I've been told to use both Adaware and Spybot.  By themselves, they don't get all of the spyware, but I'm told together they get most of it.


----------



## killer bunny (May 31, 2004)

The best way to not getting vira or spyware is to use another browser then IE. 95% of the shit that floats aroun out on the interweb is taking advantage of the flaws in IE.


----------



## Tdon (May 31, 2004)

I just started using firefox, it has a pop-up blocker of it's own,
I think I can get used to firefox, It's really cool


----------



## fireworkz (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi.
I used to use Adaware but recently switched to Pest Patrol This works wonders. But beware what you delete. Keep it on Quarantine for a while, else you screw up your Registry / Windows. 
Take Care,
Fireworkz


----------



## The Teej (Jun 29, 2004)

QUOTE(killer bunny @ May 31 2004 said:


> The best way to not getting vira or spyware is to use another browser then IE. 95% of the shit that floats aroun out on the interweb is taking advantage of the flaws in IE.


Just for future reference's sake, what other browsers are there bar IE?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 29, 2004)

Firefox. Visit www.mozilla.org and download it. The newest version is .9, but it doesn't have as much compatibility as version .8 has.


----------



## deduce (Jun 29, 2004)

I had this problem awhile ago. 

If you're getting pop ups when your browser is closed then it isn't related to you internet browser but to your Windows OS, your internet connection, and some program that's open (such as Kazaa). I'm just assuming right now that you have Windows XP because that's were I had my problem. The pop up stems from a program built into Windows XP that is turned on by default when Windows XP is first installed. As long as you're connected online you will keep getting these "pop ups".  In order to get rid of these pop ups you'll need to turn off the Messenger Services (not to be confused with MSN Messenger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There are details about how to turn the service off and also some more information about what turning Messenger Services off does: http://www.opentechsupport.net/forums/arch...ic/11211-1.html
I think these pop ups only come out when you're running a program that is sending them out. I think Kazaa use to do this at one point that is why I keep refering to it. I'm sure other programs are using this pop up method so you may need to do some deducing work of your own to find the source program.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I hope this helps in getting rid of the pop ups.


----------



## G.O.D (Jun 29, 2004)

QUOTE(KiVan @ May 31 2004 said:


> I used Ad-aware even if I my computer wasn't victim of any spyware symptoms...
> 
> the program caught 600+ spywares anyway


the first time i used it i had 1400 then a week later i had 800 >.>


----------



## The Teej (Jun 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Jun 29 2004 said:


> Firefox. Visit www.mozilla.org and download it. The newest version is .9, but it doesn't have as much compatibility as version .8 has.


Thank You!!


----------

